# Port Canaveral Shuttle Service/Hotel Help



## Laurel (Feb 16, 2006)

Any recommendations for a shuttle service between Orlando International Airport and Port Canaveral?   We're flying into Orlando late in the evening of April 21st and will need to stay in a hotel either in Orlando or near Port Canaveral before departing on a cruise the following day.

We aren't sure if we should stay at a hotel close to the airport and take a shuttle from the airport or should we get a shuttle to Port Canaveral on the night of the flight and stay there for a shorter drive to the port the following morning.  

We need transportation for 2 adults and 2 toddlers.  Any one have any suggestions on which way we should go?  Any good transporation or hotel recommendations?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## hoosiermarty (Feb 16, 2006)

First of all, don't use the shuttle to the ship.  Rent a car.  We just did that and we rented a car from Avis for under $25.00.  The drop off point is just pass the port.   They will take you back to the ship for free, (of course you will tip the driver)  Then, we rented with Budget for the return. Local phone number for Avis is 407-825-3700.  For some reason Budget was cheaper on the way back.  When we mentioned this to Avis, he offered to match the price but we were already booked.  Get on line for a price first so you know what you are talking about. It was $35.00 for the return.

The shuttles for the rent a cars is right outside of the terminals for the ships.
As for the hotel situation, with renting a car in mind, you might want to price them at both ends.  I am sure if you rent a car and stay at the Port area there would be free shuttles from the hotel also. However, most cars are 24 hours so you could keep the car and drop it off the next day before the ship leaves.  Email me if I can further help you.   We have done this twice in the last 6 months.


----------



## hoosiermarty (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh, I forgot all of your post.  Royal Caribbean's shuttle is $50.00 per adult round trip.  I am not sure about kids.  As you can see, it is cheaper to rent a car. You would also have much more flexiblity for the hotel stay.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Feb 16, 2006)

*Radisson at the Port, if you want to stay close-by*

If you decide you want to stay near the port, this is the closest hotel to the Port... really, really close.  They have free shuttle service to the ships.

http://www.radisson.com/capecanaveralfl


The rental car option is probably the best idea for getting over here from Orlando.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 19, 2006)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for all of your help and advise. We have rented a car and will stay on Cape Canaveral near the pier.


----------



## TerriJ (Feb 19, 2006)

It also looked really easy to take a cab from the Orlando airport over to the pier.  You had to wait and then get in line for the shuttles.  Not a bad ride though.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 19, 2006)

For future reference for cruises there is a great website called www.parksleepfly.com.  Linda


----------



## Portcanaveler (Aug 19, 2009)

*Port Canaveral Cruise Shuttle Service*

I usually recommend Cocoa Beach Shuttle for Port Canaveral cruise shuttle service. They are one of the few that pick up late in the evening. If you want to stay in a hotel near Port Canaveral, I recommend the Radisson Resort at the Port. They have a free shuttle to Port Canaveral, but make sure you sign up for it as soon as you check in because a lot of guests use it.


----------



## sha.chanel (Nov 6, 2009)

You might want to try and check out the Noris Limousine Service. If comfort and luxury is what you're looking for.


-----------------------------------------
car service in orlando fl


----------

